

Silicon Nanopores Pack More Punch Into Batteries - ukdm
http://www.wired.com/autopia/2010/10/rice-university-silicon-nanopores-lithium-batteries/

======
hugh3
As always in these sorts of articles the bad news is fairly well hidden:

 _The other advantage is that we’ve seen fairly long lifetimes. Our current
batteries have 200-250 cycles, much longer than nanowire batteries_

But much shorter than normal lithium batteries.

